# How to keep a hedgehog cool



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

It's gotten hot in Seattle this week and it's going to get even hotter. But that's a problem for Holly. When Mom checked her heater and it said that it was 85 degrees in her cage. I'm now carrying her around in her shoe box trying to keep her cool. She acting normal, sticking her nose out of the box every once and a while, and trying to crawl up my shirt. But every night our house warms up until like, midnight when it starts to cool down. I don't want Holly to get heat-stroke! Does anyone know how to keep a hedgehog cool?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> It's gotten hot in Seattle this week and it's going to get even hotter. But that's a problem for Holly. When Mom checked her heater and it said that it was 85 degrees in her cage. I'm now carrying her around in her shoe box trying to keep her cool. She acting normal, sticking her nose out of the box every once and a while, and trying to crawl up my shirt. But every night our house warms up until like, midnight when it starts to cool down. I don't want Holly to get heat-stroke! Does anyone know how to keep a hedgehog cool?


Beat the Heat


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks. I'll tell my Mom.


----------

